# Same litter,multiple fathers?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Is it true that if a female cat mates with 2 males (sucessively of course!) that she can birth kittens from both fathers-in the same liiter? Hmm. My friend SWEARS it's true.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It is. Cats don't ovulate until they've mated. If enough males show up, they could have kittens from several fathers. In fact the ones that show up later I believe are more likely to be the father... can't recall the reasoning I read for it, though.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep, it's true, oddly enough.

Here's a good overview of feline reproduction:

Cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

That is SO COOL...!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Cats mate over several days, so if allowed outdoors or around multiple entire males they will mate with any and all.


----------

